# my lovelies



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Got a new picture of the new baby so thought i would share. Tom is my boy and Luna is my new girlie 

This is tom my 8 year old boy playing with cat nip mouse meant for Luna, then sleeping after a mad half an hour . Followed by a new snapshot of my lovely Luna about a week ago. Her eye has now fully opened


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tom has a firey looking coat, stunning!
Cant get over how tiny Luna is! Starting to see the world


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

hehe thank you DB . I know Shazza, he has was like a tiny fluffy owl when we got him, now he is a huge fluffy owl lol. Luna is fab, I cant wait to see her again and then get her home hehehehe xxxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwww Luna was definately the right name to choose, she is such a cutee 

And Tom is gorgeous!! What lovely colouring


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Jenny, just wishing the next few weeks of my life away until i can get her home and in her fluffy pink bed (my OH is shaking his head) :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Thank you Jenny, just wishing the next few weeks of my life away until i can get her home and in her fluffy pink bed (my OH is shaking his head) :lol:


 I bet your OH is counting the days too!! I'm sure we will be seeing pics of Luna and him cuddling up 

I've just got a nice pink cat carrier, my OH says he isnt carrying that to the vet!! I bet he will though :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

He wasnt impressed when I asked him to get her bed off the top shelf at the pet shop because i couldn't reach it  lol. I told him last night tho he is a fur daddy now he has to get used to these sorts of things:tongue_smilie:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_tom is lovely i like his colouring , i love the name luna i think it suits her, i bet you cant wait to bring her home, _


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _tom is lovely i like his colouring , i love the name luna i think it suits her, i bet you cant wait to bring her home, _


Thank you  Tom is a fab cat, hes just gorgeous in every way n he is a real sweetie 

I think Luna suits her too  Im literally counting the days until I get her home. OH is just as bad now. I actually told him he is a fur daddy and he keeps referring to her as our new fur baby girl :001_wub:


----------

